# Como puedo hacer un semaforo miniatura?



## Barry (Nov 10, 2006)

Hola que tal alguien me pudiera ayudar para hacer una simulacion de semaforo con 3 leds, yo tenia pensado usar tres ne555(uno para cada led), si alguien sabe otro modo de hacerlo mas facil, o culauqiera otro, Bueno saludos y espero sus respuestas.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola Barry:

Hace tiempo pidieron ayuda con un semáforo, e hice este circuito, es un semáforo doble, pero si nada más necesitas uno, puedes eliminar el segundo 4017.

El primer 555, se utiliza como base de tiempo para el cambio de las luces.
El segundo es para que pueda parpadear el ámbar antes de cambiar a rojo.
El 4017 es para encender los focos en orden.

Te dejo el link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/semaforo-2-vias-3805/

Espero y te sirva la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Barry (Nov 14, 2006)

Muchas gracias Apollo, me sirve a la perfeccion.
Gracias y salu2


----------



## Barry (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola Apollo, aqui molestandote otra ves, bueno mi duda es de que valor poner las resistencias para variar el tiempo de pulsos, despues de mucho intentar y hacer calculos por mas que hago no me da, si no fuera mucha molestia, me dirias que valor usar para cada resitencia de los 555 y los valores del capacitor? po ejemplo que el tiempo que duren los verdes sea de 3, ambar 3 y rojo 4 segunods, o algo asi.
Salu2


----------



## Apollo (Nov 16, 2006)

Hola Barry:

Claro que no es ninguna molestia.

El tiempo que dura cada color es un valor fijo, debido a la naturaleza del circuito.

Se usa un 4017 para encender los leds, este integrado sólo es un contador decimal, a cada pulso del reloj activa cada salida secuencialmente.

Los leds están conectados de esta manera sobre las salidas porque es la única manera de que cuadren el tiempo con los 3 leds, ninguna otra combinación va a funcionar. si se mueve alguno, se desfasa todo el circuito y ya no se ve como semáforo.

Si cambias la frecuencia del reloj del 4017, se mueve proporcionalmente el tiempo de los tres colores.

Saludos!


----------



## meCka (May 19, 2010)

k tal APOLLO ps aqi molestandote para ver si me puedes dar los valores de las resistencias, capacitores i diodos del circuito ya que sin estos no puedo elavorar este diagrama y la verdad es que si es de mucha hayuda
....
saludos 
......................estamos en contacto


----------



## lubeck (May 19, 2010)

> Que tal APOLLO pues aqui molestandote para ver si me puedes dar los valores de las resistencias, capacitores y diodos del circuito ya que sin estos no puedo elaborar este diagrama y la verdad es que si es de mucha ayuda



Saludos Mecka 
Yo hace tiempo que no veo a apollo
de que circuito hablas?
del link que puso en el post#2

si es ese fíjate el post #28 del mismo link y ahí están los valores,  el diodo puede ser el 1n4101 aunque quizas deberian ser resistencias de 330ohms pero si asi le funciono...

P.d. si no te molesta procura usar un corrector ortográfico para que todos entendamos lo que escribas, es una norma del foro.... y no estaría mal si le dieras una pasadita a las normas si te las saltaste en el registro y así te evitas malos ratos..... 

saludos...
post.end.


----------



## dimness (Oct 1, 2010)

Hola supongo que se puede utilizar mejor un potenciometro de 10k para que se regule sin andar buscando tanto pero una duda le puedo poner otro capacitor al ci555 el la salida 5 que no tiene nada o afectaria


----------

